# kepulaiset



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

This is the first time I ever heard the word "kepulaiset" on TV. Apparently it means those who belong to Center party. But why did he choose those words?

"Nyt on syntynyt uusi villitys: Kaikki itsensä tärkeäksi tuntevat ihmiset ilmoittavat varsinkin kepulaiset, että he eivät ole ehdolla."


----------



## sakvaka

Are you asking what the sentence means or why the word is used here?

As for the style, _kepulainen_ (< keskustapuolueen jäsen) is slightly informal and shouldn't be used in serious/formal connotations. I don't know if the members of the Center party think of it as offending, but some other Finnish parties have similar 'demonyms':

_sossu or demari_ (SDP), _persu_ (PS)

However, it is technically wrong to call Left Alliance members "kommarit" (< kommunisti) and Swedish People's party "ruotsalaiset". "Vasemmistolaiset" and "RKP:läiset" are better.


----------



## Hakro

Kepu is the nickname of Center party (*Ke*skusta*pu*olue). Generally the Center party people don't like that name as they think that it has a bit pejorative tone.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Thank you for your answers. As I understood it, I probably shouldn't call Paavo Väyrynen or refer to Urho Kekkonen as "kepulaiset" at the Center party's party meeting


----------

